# Clutch pedal squeak



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Just for documentation purposes I thought I'd post about my clutch pedal squeak. I've seen some other threads but none of them really had a solution other than soaking the pedal with some spray lubricant for a temporary fix. 

Mine has been squeaking for quite some time and I finally got it to the dealership. They replaced the *clutch pivot rod* with a newer designed metal version versus the factory plastic version. I believe there was a service bulletin for this now. (paperwork is in my car if anyone is interested)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Please scan and post the paperwork. Mine doesn't squeak but I know there have been several complaints about this over the past couple of years. Thanks.


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Ha! My 2014 Cruze has just 1,400 miles or something and the clutch pedal just started squeaking. Please post documentation I'd love to get it corrected.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Rusty! Glad the dealership was able to resolve the clutch pedal squeak. We appreciate your feedback, and let us know if there's ever anything we can help with in the future.:th_salute:

Cheers,

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

The first post has been updated with info.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

draco_m said:


> Ha! My 2014 Cruze has just 1,400 miles or something and the clutch pedal just started squeaking. Please post documentation I'd love to get it corrected.


Hi Draco,

If you need some assistance getting this corrected, please let us know! Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Rusty. From that paperwork it really sounds like the new part is only being used with the approval of TAC. No part number is really odd.


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Draco,
> 
> If you need some assistance getting this corrected, please let us know! Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I sent you a private message. I'd like to have the squeak fixed too!!


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've got the same issue, thought about spraying the pivot bolt with sylicone spray. Wonder if this is covered under the 100k powertrain warranty? My big thing is now since I got rid of my stock loud goodyears and installed Michelin Primacys I know have a defant trans whine in 6th.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I had this issue on my 1st 2014 ECO before 3k miles were on it. Dealer sprayed the crap out of it with white lithium spray I believe. Was good to go after that. My 2nd 2014 ECO has not had an issue since. Just over 9k miles so far.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rusty, really interesting fix they implemented. What year/trim Cruze do you have? Will have to keep this in mind.



soup070 said:


> I've got the same issue, thought about spraying the pivot bolt with silicone spray.


I just hit mine with white lithium grease in the hinge spots indicated below and it eliminated my squeak, which has slowly been increasing over the past few weeks. Big question mark is how long it lasts.


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Update on squeaky clutch (2014 Cruze LS w/6MT.) Dealer confirmed the squeaky sound and GM authorized repair. Invoice states "INSTALLED UPDATED CLUTCH PIN AND MADE SURE CLUTCH DID NOT SQUEAK." I don't know if this is the part number but invoice states: "INSTALLED 23295876 :SL-N-PIN (04634-C)" AND "INSTALLED 23295877 :SL-N-RETAINER (04634-C)" So far so good. No squeaking and clutch feels like it is coated in butter. This repair was paid for by GM and I did not pay anything. Good luck all!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

draco_m said:


> Update on squeaky clutch (2014 Cruze LS w/6MT.) Dealer confirmed the squeaky sound and GM authorized repair. Invoice states "INSTALLED UPDATED CLUTCH PIN AND MADE SURE CLUTCH DID NOT SQUEAK." I don't know if this is the part number but invoice states: "INSTALLED 23295876 :SL-N-PIN (04634-C)" AND "INSTALLED 23295877 :SL-N-RETAINER (04634-C)" So far so good. No squeaking and clutch feels like it is coated in butter. This repair was paid for by GM and I did not pay anything. Good luck all!


Hey Draco, 

Just noticed this! Thanks for the update, and I'm happy to hear that everything went smoothly. ccasion14:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

